

Is Groupon Good for Retailers? - Cieplak
http://hbswk.hbs.edu/item/6600.html

======
dspillett
> _"Is Groupon Good for Retailers?"_

Many say yes, many say no.

The retailers that say "no" due to bad experience are generally those who
either miscalculated demand for the offer or were pressured by the groupon rep
into making too good an offer despite their better judgement.

If you are a retailer interested in any scheme like this you absolutely _must_
make sure your offer is gated such that it simply can't end up costing you too
much, and make sure that what you decide to do is decided based on what you
_know_ will work for your business (or at least can't break your business) and
not based on the advice of the rep who's job it is to get you to offer as much
as possible. And as with anything else, do not allow yourself to be rushed
into making a decision.

